# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  Bitcoin confusion

## cgeorgemeow

Hey guys have a question about bitcoin. If I send bitcoin to someones email instead of a bitcoin wallet address what happens. I check and the email is registered as a bitcoin account. It says sent received. Guy is denying he received it saying Im a scammer? What should I do?

----------


## 956Vette

Good question cgeorgemeow. Tell us more about how you sent your bitcoin. Did you use an app? 

Bitcoin (BTC) can be frustratingly slow. Many times, it'll work out, after enough confirmations.

----------


## cgeorgemeow

Yeah I used one called coinbase, it’s actually really fast to be honest. I sent it using coinbase got confirmation also. From what I understand on another board if not claimed in 30 days it should refund. This is my first time using it to do a transaction so I guess I’ll have to wait and see.

----------


## 956Vette

Good news, should be able to verify on blockchain.info

----------


## Bio-Active

When you send btc it goes through 3 verifications. If it doesnt pass all the it doesnt send, if you tried sending it to an email address rather then a wallet ID its not going to verify

----------


## 956Vette

Never sent bitcoin to an email address. How did you check the email is registered to an account? Imagine this is a feature from the exchange?

----------


## cgeorgemeow

Ohh didn’t know all this is new to me

----------


## cgeorgemeow

I went in and just tried to register under that email said was already an account. The email is the same name as the cereal I was trying to buy ex. [email protected] etc

----------


## cgeorgemeow

Didn’t know will check

----------


## 956Vette

> Ohh didn’t know all this is new to me


It's not easy.

Did the guy give you a bitcoin address or email address to collect payment?

----------


## cgeorgemeow

Neither I just assumed it was the email, then he told me no it’s not.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Neither I just assumed it was the email, then he told me no it’s not.


No it wouldn't be.

----------

